# Networked External Hard Drives



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

My workplace needs to get a networked external hard drive.

Our intention is NOT to use them for backups, but rather for us to have access to files placed within folders left for us there by others... and though I realize this is most likely a stupid question, I have never used or seen a network hard drive, so I feel it necessary to ask anyway. Can I use the hard drives this way?

Every bit of information I looked up kept referring to the backup programs associated with the hard drives, and not regular hard drive usage, so I just wanted to verify that what we're looking to do is possible. The hard drives I'm looking at are:


Seagate - FreeAgent®: GoFlex™ Home 2TB External Ethernet Network Storage System - Black
Western Digital - My Book Live 2TB External Home Network Drive - Black
Western Digital - My Book Live 3TB External Home Network Drive - Charcoal Metallic

I appreciate any help... thanks!

~Alan


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes what you are looking to do is possible, once you install the drive on your network you will have to Map A Drive to it on each of the PC's that you want to access it. That is usually done by the IP Address of the drive and the "Share" Name something like \\192.168.1.10\share and you can assign it a drive letter - I would try and pick the same letter on each of the system for consistency. 

The biggest concern with this will be security, if I copy something up there then everyone else on the network will be able to access it and even delete it which can cause issues. There are ways that you can set passwords but it might not give you all of the control that you might want / need. 

From what I see each of these will do it. The back up programs that are mentioned are not needed for this the drives to function, it is just something added that can be used to back up specific files / folders or in some cases whole systems.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If this is for a work environment then get one made for a work environment:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822122029

This is without the hard drives but it has Raid 1 built in (Mirroring) so if a HD fails you don't lose data. Given that this is a work drive usually you can get away with smaller drives depending on the type of data you're storing on this.


----------



## zx10guy (Nov 16, 2008)

You're looking for a NAS (network attached storage). These appliances run a thin OS which provides CIFS (for Windows) and/or NFS (for Linux/Unix). There are various types out there with various features. If you have a Windows AD domain set up, you can get a NAS that ties into your DC/AD server to do permissions lookups. This provides a central point of access control. Other ways is to set up an LDAP server or just use the local permissions capability of the NAS.

You can also turn a server with hard drive space into a fileserver which is really the same as a NAS. I've done this at my previous jobs along with having on set up on my home network.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll second the ReadyNAS. That's really what you're looking for, and redundancy is good.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Most of the NAS appliances also have FTP capability to allow remote access of the documents, presentations, or other files as necessary.

Apps like GoodReader for the iPhone / iPad can be set up for a one-touch upload / download into the FTP server.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I've been playing around with building a NAS for some personal storage. My worry is... how do I back the thing up for offsite secondary backup?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> I've been playing around with building a NAS for some personal storage. My worry is... how do I back the thing up for offsite secondary backup?


For the ReadyNAS devices you have the option of plugging in an external USB hard drive and carrying it off-site or they offer a service called ReadyNAS Vault for secure backups to Netgear servers. Of course the Vault option has a fee.

Edit: Forgot, you also have the option of doing an online backup to another ReadyNAS device at different location.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I appreciate the recommendations and suggestions, but we're going with one of the three I linked to.

I too would prefer one of the NAS solutions, but it's overkill for what we need... which wouldn't necessarily be a problem except for the fact that we're a small business, and any unnecessary added expenses at a time when we're having to make multiple upgrades while business is slow, is not really a good idea.

Quite frankly, while I may not be crazy about my job, I'd hate to lose it at this time, so every dollar counts. 

Again, I appreciate the help... thanks! 

~Alan


----------



## wxx (Oct 8, 2008)

Get a Netgear wireless router with ReadyShare

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122326

Plug the external hard drive into the router ReadyShare usb port.


----------

